# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  اشكال در بازيابي فايل پشتيبان

## سیروس مقصودی

با سلام 
وقتي من ميخواهم يك فايل پشتيبان بازيابي كنم پيام زير ظاهر ميشود. براي حل اين مشكل چكار بايستي انجام دهم؟

----------


## Touska

کدوم خطا - خطایی بارگذاری نکردید دوست عزیز

----------

